# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  چگونه می توان مک آدرس را در ویندوز 10 تغییر داد؟

## zeynab89

همانطور که می دانید مک آدرس به عنوان شناسه ی فیزیکی دائمی هر دستگاه که به یک شبکه متصل می شود، عمل می کند. این دستگاه ها، تلفن، روتر، کامپیوتر، چاپگر، تلویزیون اپل شما و هر چیزی که به اینترنت متصل می شود، را شامل می شود. اگر کامپیوتر شما یک پورت اترنت و یک اداپتور وای فای داشته باشد، شما دو آدرس مک دارید. یکی از آن ها برای اترنت و دیگری برای شبکه ی وای فای.مک آدرس برای شناسایی دستگاه ها در یک شبکه مفید است. برای کاربران خانگی، می توانید با استفاده از فیلتر کردن آدرس مک خود دسترسی را برای شبکه ی وای فای خود محدود کنید. دلیل اینکه مک آدرس برای کارهای اداری بهتر عمل می کند این است که برخلاف آدرس های IP، مک آدرس تغییر نمی کند.می دانید که همیشه استثناهایی وجود دارند و در این مقاله می خواهیم به شما طریقه‌ی تغییر آدرس مک خود در ویندوز 10 را با استفاده از آدرس دیگری آموزش دهیم.به چه علتی آدرس مک را تغییر می دهند؟دستکاری در مک آدرس می تواند به طور مخربی برای کنترل شبکه مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد اما این مورد تنها برای بلک لیست ها مناسب است، یعنی اگر کسی به طور خاص قصد مسدود سازی دستگاه شما را از شبکه داشته باشد. برای وایت لیست ها، شما باید آدرس مک دستگاه خاصی که میخواهید بر روی آن فعالیت کنید را بدانید.تغییر آدرس مک می تواند کاربرد بسیاری داشته باشد. شما می توانید از آن برای تست تنظیمات فیلتر مک خود استفاده کنید. یا که همچنین می توانید از آن برای اختصاص قوانین خاص به مجموعه‌ای از دستگاه‌ها در محدوده‌ی آدرس مک خاص استفاده کنید.به هر صورت حالا که شما این مقاله را خوانده اید مایل هستید تغییر آدرس مک را دریابید. بنابراین بدون نیاز به توضیحات بیشتر، در ادامه چگونگی انجام این کار را شرح خواهیم داد:

*آداپتورهای مک آدرس شبکه ی خود را برای دور زدن محدودیت شبکه در ویندوز 10 تغییر دهید

*کلید ویندوز + X را بر روی کیبورد خود فشار دهید و سپس بر روی Device Manager کلیک کنید. *Network adapters** را انتخاب و* روی آداپتور اترنت یا وای فای خود راست کلیک کنید و سپس Properties را بزنید. 
تب Advanced را انتخاب کنید. در باکس Property به پایین اسکرول کنید و سپس آدرس محلی Administered را از رادیوباکس انتخاب نمایید. در آن قسمت آداپتورهای مک آدرس خود را مشاهده خواهید کرد. برای ادیت آدرس، بر روی value box کلیک کنید و سپس مطالب آن را پاک کنید و یک آدرس جدید وارد کنید.یک آدرس مک شامل شش رقم هگزادسیمال می باشد. یک مجموعه ی جدید را بدون خطا وارد کنید و بر روی OK کلیک و سپس کامپیوتر خود را ریستارت کنید.   


این کار را انجام دادید؟ حال آن را بررسی کنید.برای تایید تغییرات، منوی استات را باز کنید CMD را تایپ کنید. راست کلیک کرده و بر روی Run as administrator کلیک کنید.در ادامه ی کدهای آن ipconfig/all را تایپ کنید و سپسEnter  را بزنید تا آدرس فیزیکی را بررسی کند.


شما همچنین می توانید Start، Settings،  Network & Internet را باز کنید و روی connection name کلیک کنید و برای مشاهده ی آدرس فیزیکی خود به سمت پایین اسکرول کنید.

----------

